# Has this ever been done?



## BudzOfGold (Sep 30, 2011)

A friend of mine had made this suggestion to me, since when you cut the plant it is still alive, therefore still being alive when dying. Hes no biologist but  thinks that the root system still holds a lot of the nutrients that are not in the bud when you would cut the branches. Why not shovel out the whole root system and tie er up in a black garbage bag . then hang the whole plant upside down for 2 days, then cutting the branches. The idea is to give a chance for all those nutrients to go down into the buds.


----------



## BudzOfGold (Oct 1, 2011)

Didn't think so, I assumed it would cause stress to teh plant. If you cut the branch, the flow stops.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 1, 2011)

There is really no reason to believe that even if this did work that it would be of any benefit to the buds.  Many many people flush their plants prior to harvest to get rid of nutrients.  

At harvest time, we really don't worry about stress to the plant--it will not make any difference.  I personally find it a whole lot easier to trim a plant that is freshly chopped.  After it hangs for a couple of days, the leaves get limp and are harder to remove, IMO.


----------



## BBFan (Oct 1, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I personally find it a whole lot easier to trim a plant that is freshly chopped.  After it hangs for a couple of days, the leaves get limp and are harder to remove, IMO.


 
Amen to that!  Couldn't agree more.


----------



## FUM (Oct 2, 2011)

Same here,but I do leave a few of the smaller leafs to protect trichrome's from comming off on paper bag, ect...IMO.


----------

